# Dolly Ramp from Scrap Metal



## CalgaryPT (Sep 14, 2019)

I do some volunteer work for a group where I need to use a dolly to haul boxes into a downstairs basement. I have to push the dolly up over a 3" sill plate because there is no way to turn around once inside the building and then go down the stairs. Even with good pneumatic tires it's a big bump and my boxes fall off.

So I went through my scrap pile and found some 1/4" aluminum diamond plate I never knew I had. I plasma cut two sloped sides from steel, then bent them on my hydraulic press brake to form lips. I used my ironworker to punch all the holes, then used angle iron to reinforce the top and add a lip there. Lastly, I grooved in some 3/16" flat (on edge) to reinforce the middle and add rigidity. Once the frame was welded together I air riveted the diamond plate to the frame with 1/4" steel rivets.

Seems to be solid enough for 300 lbs or so, but light enough I can carry from my truck to the door as needed. I'll probably put some conspicuity tape on the sides tomorrow.

I like these one-off projects using scrap. I especially enjoy designing things like this to take advantage of the metal's shape, rather than just overbuilding.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice work!  Need to see it mounted on the dolly to figure out what it accomplishes?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 14, 2019)

It just sits on the ground so the wheels can roll up to the door lip. It doesn't mount on the dolly.

This is the sill it will be used for...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 15, 2019)

Everything is better with stickers....


----------



## Dabbler (Sep 16, 2019)

very nice work!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 5, 2019)

Got to test it out yesterday--works great.


----------

